# Twin w/Gothic guard



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=153357334293


----------



## stoney (Jan 30, 2019)

Not familiar with the seller. If someone inquires about it you should ask about the gothic guard they have listed separately in another auction. Looks to be the same guard that is on the bike to me. Same little chips, rust etc.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2019)

Yep!
That sucks!
Somebody probably got to them, and told them that the guard was the money shot.
This is a 1939 Sears 53rd Anniversary Special, and that guard is the defining piece.
It's value is in its entirety as an original special edition model.
I would love to be Peter at the Pearly Gate, so that I could remind them of the 1939 Sears 53rd Anniversary Special they killed, and then stamp, DENIED across their forehead.
Next!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 30, 2019)

This bike is about 45 min away from me If someone closes a deal I can pick up and ship.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 30, 2019)

That really sucks about the chainguard, if it is the same one in the other listing. The listing for the bike not only shows the chainguard on the bike, but also mentions the beautiful chainguard, which implies that it comes with the bike. Pretty shady of the seller.
If someone buys the bike without seeing the chainguard listed seperately, they're going to think they're getting it with the bike, and they're gonna be pissed.


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 30, 2019)

I messaged the seller:

Question, The pictures show the bike with the chainguard, and in the listing you mention the beautiful chainguard. But you have another listing for what looks like the exact same chainguard that is pictured on this bike.
So does this bike include the chaingard, as your listing implies that it is included, or are you selling the chainguard separately?


Their reply:

Yes if I sell the bicycle complete it will come with the chain guard and I will delete the post with it being sold separately.


----------



## stoney (Jan 30, 2019)

OHHHHHHK


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> I messaged the seller:
> 
> Question, The pictures show the bike with the chainguard, and in the listing you mention the beautiful chainguard. But you have another listing for what looks like the exact same chainguard that is pictured on this bike.
> So does this bike include the chaingard, as your listing implies that it is included, or are you selling the chainguard separately?
> ...


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 30, 2019)

He's been trying to sell the bike complete for over a month, Facebook,  ebay... now he said he's going to part it out.


----------



## Demzie (Apr 5, 2019)

For what it's worth, he parted it. I have the head shroud. . I hated seeing it all come apart when it was so fully together and such a special model but.. I landed on a Twin myself mostly Complete with the kickstand.. bottom shroud, correct saddle and clamp.. crankset.. bars..  uhn, oh and correct wheels, stem.. this was a much needed part at a pretty fair price after he came down two or three times..

Finally got a guard, now I just need a rack. Probably gonna use an Oriole rack if I can find one

Erin


----------

